# Plymouth RI Academy



## whalerboy (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi All. I am currently finishing up my last semester of college graduating with a degree in criminal justice. My goal is to someday secure a job with the MA State Police or my hometown PD (a civil service town). When I return home I will be attending the Spring 2013 Plymouth R/I academy. I am also planning to take the next civil service exam in the spring. With the R/I academy training I was hoping to work a seasonal job with a cape town/Nantucket to get some police experience. Unfortunately, my hometown PD that is sponsoring me for the R/I academy does not hire PIs so eventually I would have to attend the full time academy to work there. I was hoping to hear some of your thoughts in regards to the R/I academy and if it is something I should bother doing or not? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

No legitimate training is worthless....at the stage you're at, you want to load-up your resume with as much training and education that you can get. It shows potential employers that you're taking this career field seriously, and that you have the maturity & determination to complete training courses on your own.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Some Military would not hurt. I will skip my standard National Guard / Army Reserve speach, but think it over.


----------

